# Incubadora



## mandola (Nov 6, 2005)

Pretendo hacer una especie de incubadora en una caja que debe mantenerse a una temperatura suave, y quiero hacerla con  el mismo principio  que utilizan las yogurtueras, con una resistencia de ceramica conectada a la red de 220 voltios y que se mantiene caliente.

no sé de qué ohmios debe ser para que no se queme.
¿alguien me puede decir de cuantos  ohmios debe ser?

gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 6, 2005)

Saludos Mandola,

Normalmente las incubadoras se hacen con bombillos y un termostato como te muestran aqui:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/library/1982_March_April/Build_Your_Own_Incubator

http://www.motherearthnews.com/library/1975_March_April/How_To_Hatch_Chicks_In_A_Homemade_Incubator

http://radio.weblogs.com/0101901/2002/12/22.html

Si quieres hacerlo con una resistencia, habra que ver como obtener el valor elevado de potencia que esta requerirá (¿una hornilla de cocina eléctrica? ¿Una resistencia de Secador de cabello?... o las resistencias cerámicas que comentas)

Los cálculo puedes hacerlos así:

P=V*I es la potencia por efecto Joule en Watt y representa el "calor" que quieres entregar a la incubadora

V=220 Volt que es el voltaje que quieres usar

P= 20 Watt (Suponte que quieres 20 Watt de potencia)

Entonces la corriente necesaria para esto sería

I=P/V
I= 20/220= 0,1
I=0,1 Ampere (aproximado)

Según la ley de Ohm:

V=I*R entonces la resistencia que necesitarías sería:

R=V/I
R= 220/0,1
R= 2200 Ohm

La resistencia debe ser de 2200 Ohm y 20 Watt de potencia. 
Como un componente de estas características no es muy fácil de conseguir, normalmente se usan bombillos de horticultura.

Según la potencia del bombillo, tendrás la cantidad de calor que buscas.
Para el ejemplo anterior deberías usar bombillos de 20 Watt

Se acostumbran a usar los de horticultura por el tipo de luz que emiten. Èstos suministran solo un rango del espectro de radiación de la luz visible. Normalmente los UV y en algunos caso los IR son filtrados en la emisión.
Por ejemplo, en el caso de huevos de peces se usa el actinio para iluminación combinado con luz de día (neón full espectro).

El termostado cierra y abre el circuito a fin de mantener la temperatura a la cual lo ajustaste.
Si la incubadora está en una caja cerrada entonces habrá que colocarle un extractor de aire.

Espero que te sirva para empezar el proyecto.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mandola (Nov 8, 2005)

Saludos Marcelo:
te agradezco tu atensión porque creo que con la información que me has dado podre conseguir lo que pretendo.

Aunque no es propiamente una incubadora, porque lo que quiero hacer es una caja con calor para secar el azafran y no es conveniente que le dé la luz, intentaré conseguir una resistencia de los ohmios que me dices, como ultimo recurso una bombilla tapandola con algo opaco.  

gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 8, 2005)

Si es para eso, podrías usar una resistencia de secador de pelo en conjunto con un reostato para poder ajustar la temperatura.

El reostato es algo así como un potenciómetro en forma de bobina o embobinado y por lo general viene para la tensión de red (220) y los watt que requieres, por ejemplo: 220V (o en rangos 200-250 V) 50 W o 100W, etc.

Deberías hacer unas pruebas sin tanto cálculo a ver como te funciona.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## mandola (Nov 9, 2005)

Hola Marcelo.
Creo que llevas razon en hacerlo como dices sin tanta complicacion.
Intentaré hacerlo así poniendole un reostato.
He pensado hacer esto algo tarde porque lo estoy secando encima del video con el calor que despide la  la fuente de alimentación, y como la cosecha de azafran se ha terminado ya,  de aquí al año que viene lo haré cuando consiga una resistencia de secador.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 9, 2005)

De nada y suerte con el proyecto.

Marcelo.


----------

